# Trying to join the union as an apprentice



## Samson Rouge (Nov 3, 2013)

Trying to join the local 353 over in the Toronto area. I'm 19 years old just recently graduated. The requirements to get in are eng, math and physics. I didn't take math after grade 11 and it's required I take the 12, I also didn't take physics.

So plan is to take both math and physics online and apply in May when they do hire, so I have a few months to do these courses. But what are my chances on getting in the union anyway? I heard they don't take many people


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Samson Rouge said:


> Trying to join the local 353 over in the Toronto area. I'm 19 years old just recently graduated. The requirements to get in are eng, math and physics. I didn't take math after grade 11 and it's required I take the 12, I also didn't take physics.
> 
> So plan is to take both math and physics online and apply in May when they do hire, so I have a few months to do these courses. But what are my chances on getting in the union anyway? I heard they don't take many people


Hopefully you will get in,keep on it and never give up on what you want to do in your life,work as hard as you can in school,,,,,,,,Good luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Math is so important because once you get out of apprenticeship the average electrician can't tell you the secondary amperage of a 75 KVA transformer, even with the full brochure.


Some of the better electricians on this site did not graduate or barely eeked out of HS.

I understand the need for the math, just to simplify the process of weeding guys out. But I still contend some excellent future workers are cast aside due to stringent requirements.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

brian john said:


> I understand the need for the math, just to simplify the process of weeding guys out. But I still contend some excellent future workers are cast aside due to stringent requirements.


Yeah, that's what its all about. Same with everything tho. The old 'if it works don't fix it' thingy doesn't apply any more. They try to make things better and maybe they do?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Yeah, that's what its all about. Same with everything tho. The old 'if it works don't fix it' thingy doesn't apply any more. They try to make things better and maybe they do?


There are places in the IBEW where these type of highly trained electricians are in demand and more power to the guys that qualify. But there is a ton of grunt work that requires a strong back and a weak mind is better for ignoring the drudgery.

I once did 1x4 strip fixtures end to end for 6 weeks everyday, scaffold, install the all-thread, hang the fixture, wire move on. OMG drove me almost nuts and was so thankful when the testing company that had loaned me out finally got some work.


----------



## VoltJames (Nov 1, 2012)

For the 2013 in-take, I was told there was about 120 spots and 900 applied. Only 200 made it to the interviewing stage. I was one of the lucky ones that got accepted. I'm still waiting to be called for the 2 week safety course to get sent out to work. 

Statistically speaking, your chances are ~1 in 9 for 2013. If you can prove to them that you have what it takes and are better than the other 8 people fighting for the same spot, then you're in!

GL!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you should forget about 353 and move out west where you can be paid more, have lots of work and get your ticket sooner. Your car insurance is going to be about 20% of whatever it currently is too.


----------

